# Renting in Toronto - credit standing + types of accommodation



## Clogs (May 11, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm planning to go to Toronto at the end of January and have three questions about renting. I'd be grateful for any replies!

1) How easy or difficult people have found renting in Toronto (or any other Canadian city) without having a prior credit history in Canada or knowing people living in the same Canadian city who could vouch for them? If you were in this situation, how did you get around it? 

I have a friend in Calgary who could possibly write a general reference, but I was also (more strongly) considering asking for letters from my mortgage provider, credit card company and one or two utility companies. Or would a prospective landlord laugh in my face if I presented these letters from another country?!

2) I've been reading a little about the various rental options available, but the terminology is a little confusing. I take it that a 'bachelor' is a studio apartment, but are condos and duplexes used in the same sense as in Ireland/UK? 

3) Is it difficult to get a reasonably priced (partly) furnished one-bed apartment? I realise that location is the biggest factor, but I'd be looking at $800 - $900 a month and within a 40 minute public transport commute to the centre of Toronto. By furnished, I mean bed, couch, drapes, fridge and cooker - nothing special. 

Thanks for reading this and looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## zetec452 (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't answer questions 2 or 3 as I don't live in Toronto. I have friends who live in Scarborough TO (east side of TO) and they are paying $900 for an unfurnished 1 bed, not in the nicest of areas. You may have to look for a rental then slum it for a little bit whilst you buy a bed, couch etc. 

For point 1. Try getting a bank account setup now in Canada, HSBC do an international account thing (sorry can't provide a link, forums rules). Try get a credit card (may be difficult). Some banks may require a bond in order for you to get a credit card. As soon as you arrive get a mobile phone plan. Basically anything to help establish a credit score would help you a lot. It helped me build a credit score quickly. 

You may even need a financial co-sign in Canada to get a rental, although I hope this wouldn't happen. Credit information from the UK probably won't help. Generally rentals require first and last month’s payment too. 

Good luck.


----------

